

Clojure Roundup: FlightCaster (YC S09), Crane, Incanter, Leiningen - jaf12duke
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/12/clojure-crane-incanter-leiningen

======
alrex021
Leiningen description:

    
    
      A build tool for Clojure designed to not set your hair on fire.
    

Edit: Leiningen works extremely well with Emacs swank-clojure adapter. All you
do is "M-x swank-clojure-project" and point to your project that contains your
Leiningen project.clj file and it automatically sets all the necessary
classpaths for you based on your dependent libraries while bringing up a REPL
session.

~~~
benatkin
Nice description, from technomancy, who wrote bus-scheme, which accepts
contributions, but only if you write them on the bus.

<http://github.com/technomancy/bus-scheme>

:)

------
DTrejo
Clojure, Crane, Incanter, Leiningen.

Magic music to my ears, I have no idea why.

